# 2011 Bikes with New APEX group



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

We like the new Apex group and will offer it on 3 models [AL, CF, and Ti]

Ti version is here: https://www.motobecane.com/rdti/ltiapex.html

AL version looks like this:












CF version still under sample construction

I think some customers will really like this group


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

It could be interesting, however, I am not a fan of compact cranks and the Ti frame at 56cm is too small and at 59cm is too big for the kind of bike where a CT system makes sense for me. Too bad they tried to get by with shortcuts. I am glad to see more interest in SRAM; lots of us want something other than Shimano. Thankfully you offer just the frame so I could build up my Campy version. 

I am curious as to why they are not showing your Rival group on the website. With their ridiculous "list prices" I was trying to get an idea of where in the line the APEX group would be priced and without the Rival I can't tell.


----------



## molamola (Jun 20, 2010)

When do you expect the Apex Ti bikes to be available?


----------



## ProphetBanana (May 28, 2010)

That aluminum bike looks great, much better silver than my Fens, and love the hollow decals.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Good looking bike!

I have logged about 200 miles on my SRAM Apex group and been very happy with the performance so far.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

molamola said:


> When do you expect the Apex Ti bikes to be available?


Late Winter
this will basicly be a Spring 2011 bike for us


----------



## boko82 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi mike, what do you expect the price of the apex ti bike to be?


----------



## flyingWeez (Dec 12, 2010)

I just wanted to bump the thread and see how the progress of the Le Champ TI Apex was coming.

Are we still looking at late winter/early spring? 

Any word on pricing?


----------



## kondrag (Aug 3, 2008)

chas0039 said:


> It could be interesting, however, I am not a fan of compact cranks.


I like compact cranks, but I don't understand coupling them with 32 rear cog on a race bike. That results in a nonsensically low gear. An 11x25 or at worst an 11x28 would make much more sense--especially on the higher end bikes.


----------

